# 4 those without snow:



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2012)

Some winter pics during a light snow fall around  noon.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks absolutely awesome Dave ! nothing better than all that wood right along with all that snow! Nice pics. Beautiful!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 15, 2012)

Dave, I'm thinking that it is possible we will not have a white Christmas. What is really odd is that I really don't care! No snow makes for good wood cutting.


----------



## Nickolai (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish it looked like that here! Beauty pics

Going to be a green Christmas here again this year...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 15, 2012)

Want


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 15, 2012)

Nickolai said:


> I wish it looked like that here! Beauty pics
> 
> Going to be a green Christmas here again this year...



Another old saying: Green Christmas; Full graveyard by Easter.


----------



## bioman (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful place Dave, Awsome wood shed also.


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 15, 2012)

So that's what it looks like.  Almost forgot.  Finished raking leaves last weekend.


----------



## Halligan (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice Pictures.


----------



## n3pro (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks much more beautiful in pictures then it does in my driveway.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting. It looks really beautiful. I think my new favorite way of viewing snow is on the internet. In the meantime, remind me to show you some tomatoes and peppers still ripening in the greenhouse.


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2012)

begreen said:


> remind me to show you some tomatoes and peppers still ripening in the greenhouse.


 
Yea, you live in a warmer place


----------



## nate379 (Dec 15, 2012)

What Dave isn't mentioning is that he had to wait till noon cause that is about when the sun was sorta out....and that it's about 0* outside.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 16, 2012)

Great pics, Dave.......love the one with tracks in it.

It looks like we're gonna have a nice muddy Christmas here in central PA yet again this year.  My back yard is nothing but a slick muddy mess.  It's not warm enough to dry out, and not cold enough to freeze solid........I'm tired of this junk.  I want winter.


----------



## Billybonfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful, thank you Dave.


----------



## pen (Dec 16, 2012)

Haven't had a good snowfall in a few years now.  Really missing views like this.  Don't miss the work involved tho.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 16, 2012)

Dave this makes me want to move into your house 

Pete the snowless !


----------



## Todd 2 (Dec 16, 2012)

That is awesome looking, Im in about the same boat as Scotty an some others. Plenty of wood, plenty of soft ground, and no white stuff to make tracks in out to the wood pile


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 16, 2012)

One set of tracks seems to go to/from that tree with the white bark... recognize the prints?


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Yea, you live in a warmer place


 
Yea, but given our cold summer this year it's taken me this long to catch up with you! LOL I'm fighting a fungus trying to take down the tomato. It only has top leaves now, but is about 8ft tall and loaded with tomatoes. Unfortunately over half are still green. The pepper, spinach, lettuce and carrots are under lights and hanging in there.


----------



## Todd 2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Why is it that it can be 20 deg. outside and the stove is just a stove, heating. (good thing)
You take the 20 deg. and add some inches of snow outside and the stove turns into the most watched, stood beside, complemented thing in the house ? 
Ive seen this with the kids, company and myself, in the past years


----------



## bogydave (Dec 16, 2012)

Few more today. Had to go for a walk after the Steelers lost
-6° & sunny


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks nice bogydave. It looks like the weather this week for our area is sleet/rain/snow, more rain than sleet or snow. If we don't get that system at the end of the week it looks like a Pine needle brown Christmas.


----------



## Shane N (Dec 16, 2012)

How much snow do you have so far? 8"?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 17, 2012)

Shane N said:


> How much snow do you have so far? 8"?


Yea
10" official & settled to  about 8" .
Getting some sublimation now with the cold sub zero dry air. 
This weeks forecast if for clear & sub zero temps. Be down to 6" in no time.

Now:  -10°f , clear, calm


----------



## nate379 (Dec 17, 2012)

-Kinda weird how Wasilla is almost always warmer.  It's -18 here, been at that since around 10pm


----------



## bogydave (Dec 17, 2012)

nate379 said:


> -Kinda weird how Wasilla is almost always warmer. It's -18 here, been at that since around 10pm


 
Depends on location. West side of Wasilla usually colder. Got to   -24.


----------



## Nickolai (Dec 17, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Another old saying: Green Christmas; Full graveyard by Easter.



Never heard that one but it makes sense to me. 
This year and last year at this time everyone and their dog is sick. Seriously. My dog was sick last week.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the pic of the snow on the wood stacks!


----------



## ColdNH (Dec 18, 2012)

great pics, keep em coming, so sick of the rain and lack of snow here. got 2 inches yestarday and now the rain and warmth has washed most of it away.  looks like a repeat of last year...


----------



## save$ (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are very impressive pictures.  Please don't worry about sending snow my way!   we never really know what kind of a winter we are going to have here.  Sometimes it is up our backsides,  others times, not even fit to run a snowmobile.  Only thing I can count on it is Memorial day before I can plant most of my garden again.   Wife and I gave up the battle with cord wood, now only burning pellets.


----------



## nate379 (Dec 19, 2012)

Did you guys get a bunch of snow as well?  My folks live up in Northern Maine and they got 12+" today.


----------



## jrendfrey (Dec 19, 2012)

we have gotten about 6 inches here in northern vt between yesterday and today wet heavy stuff though stuck to everythoing very pretty though its wierd snow at my house travel down the road 10 miles and nothing must be the elevation change like straight down lol love it up here though


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 20, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Did you guys get a bunch of snow as well? My folks live up in Northern Maine and they got 12+" today.


 
Had 2-3 inches the other day . . . rain came and took most of it away . . . it was spitting snow pretty much all day yesterday, but no accumulation. First storm southern Maine got the bulk of it . . . this last storm Northern Maine got the motherlode . . . right now it's all good . . . the roofers are still working on my roof so I'm OK with little to no snow.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 20, 2012)

.
It's going to be a White Christmas, and someone wants to go outside and play


----------



## bogydave (Dec 20, 2012)

16°, 45 MP wind, gusts over 60 mph
Clear, sunny, (windy is an understatement)
Snow leaving fast in some places &  drifting by the wood stack & in front of the shop garage door.


----------

